# Help With New Tires!!!!



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I have been searching forever for new tires and have finally decided to go with Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetrics. But now that I have finally decided on the correct brand, I am now looking for the correct size. 

I really want to run bigger tires, but am worried about rubbing issues. I have stock 18s with B&G lowering springs, which give me an 1.2 in drop in front and 1 in drop in rear, so that is another reason of me wanting to avoid a bigger tire and simply sticking to the factory recommended 235s. But I have been asking around and doing countless hours of research and have finally come to a conclusion on what I want, but need some opinions on guys who maybe have similar setups. By the way I would rather not roll my fenders or add in spacers. 

I want to put on either 235/40/18 all around (least interested), 245/40/18 all around (most interested) or possibly 235/40/18 in front and 255/40/18 (some what interested) in rear? So what do you guys think would be best option? I would really appreciate your guy's input and help. Thanks


----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

By the way I have a 2006 with Lovell struts, shocks, and strut mounts, if that would be helpful to anyone.


----------



## Charged327 (Feb 23, 2009)

I would stick with the same size front and rear. Going with larger tires in the rear will affect handling, specifically cause understeer I think. Going with wider tire in the rear looks cool and works well at the track though.


----------



## Charged327 (Feb 23, 2009)

Also I know a lot of guys go with the 245s but with your lowered stance I don't know if they would rub. I would just give it a try.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Seeing as you don't want to do any altering you'd better stick with the smaller tires.


----------

